# Who here has a garden!?



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My first year having a garden since I was a teen. I put in a 9' x 25' garden and have peas, spinach, lettuce and some carrots planted. So far so good.

I bought some pepper plants, 2 Jalapeno, 2 banana and 1 Green pepper. Probably pick up some more. I do have 1 tomato plant in the ground. I'll prob plant the peppers about Wednesday.

Still have plans for Squash, Green Beans and Cantaloupe!

I think I'm going to have to double the size of my garden.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

It's amazing how fast the size of your garden grows once you realize all the good stuff that you can grow. I just moved to the columbus area last year to a much bigger piece of property than I had back east I put in a 24' x 36' garden and I still need more room you'll see once those cantalopes start runnin all over 

Good luck with your garden


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

put mine in last night...10 tomato plants...12 pepper plants (lots of variety) onions(been in for a few weeks) muskmelon(or cantaloupe)... white radish...cukes...carrots, and sugar babies(small watermelons)...have room still so i'll add cabbage,broccoli.green beans and beets(for pickling) also planted a few of the "14 foot tall" sunflowers! those should set things off nicely!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got my corn in wednesday before the rain hit. I also have beans, cucumbers, and broccoli to put out. I will do pumpkins as well but it will be in another spot. This is my third year. I have a lady that runs a produce stand that i sell enough produce to pay for all my seed and fertilizer cost. Works out nice.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

The best fertilizer i have ever found ,is composted horse manure , free for the taking at the fairgrounds . They have a mountain of it at stark fairgrounds.They will dispose of it as time for the fair gets closer.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> The best fertilizer i have ever found ,is composted horse manure


i'll second that.my stepfather used to use that stuff.mixed some sand in also.his garden was awesome and i've never seen or eaten better tomatoes.those suckers would grow 6 feet tall and put out more tomatoes than any plants i've seen.\i don't garden anymore,but enjoyed it when i did.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I always have a garden, but mine has thankfully grown smaller each year due to the enormous garden my best friend has at his place. I'm down to growing 4 romas for salsa, 4 regular size maters (I like better boys), green peppers, okra, yellow squash, and zuchini. I also have 2 black rasberry patches I maintain - last year I picked 32 gallons!!!! The rasberries go to good use in cobblers, jam, and most of all homemade wine

My best friend loads sweet corn in his 16 row planter and plants his end rows in a 60 acre field in sweet corn. He plants 3-4 times so the corn is on from 4th of July through fall (the ***** love him!). He also has over an acre with 3 varieties of strawberries (they make great wine too)! He's had potatoes in for a few weeks, he grows 3-4 varieties of hot peppers for our salsa, 3-4 dozen tomotoes, okra, 3 varieties of squash, snow peas, mellon, and on & on. He has the largest personal garden I have ever seen and it continues to grow each year. He pretty much grows everything except cabbage and lettuce - nothing leafy. Nearly half this garden is in, but the Troy Built tiller broke down and he decided to due a complete rebuild - should be done by tomorrow evening and then back to work!

Me and another close buddy throw in $ and labor to get everything in the ground - he tends the garden throughout the summer. At least a half dozen families pick from this garden and we also have "salsa and homemade tomato soup" making parties where we get together and prepare/can all day & night.

Through the summer months we eat primarily from the garden - nothing beats it IMO. We also due extensive canning and give a lot of produce to family and friends.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a small garden, 8 x 12 to be exact. Bumper crop of strawberrys that I planted last year getting ready to yeild a good 50+ berrys in the next few weeks. Rows only 8 foot long tops as I have a rasberry, black berry, and a blue berry mixed in. The rest of the area I grow Tomatotes, Cucumbers, Kohlrabi.. and I'm undercided on the rest right now.

Last year we did corn, 2 rows about 6 foot long. Everything was going great until a racoon single handedly cleaned me out in one night. I caught him the next day in a trap... I'll leave it at that 

I did the pepper varietys too, but simply couldn't keep up with how many the garden was producing... guess I just don't eat enough of'em.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Should add I'm putting my garden in tomorrow evening actuallly. Got some ammendments to make to soil (adding compost) rototill it up and I'll plant afterwards.

Good gardening this spring fellas


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

we have 34 tomato plants, same # of peppers, carrots, beans, corn, etc.. etc.. etc..


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Make it bigger!!!.
My garden has been in for 3 weeks.
Had to cover plants with my plant buckets the other day when it frosted.
Got thru it ok!!
My first year planting garlic, planted last fall and its up 3 feet.
I think i planted enough to supply all ofg members.
Good luck tritonbill you will enjoy.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha Bill, UPS me some of that garlic


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Frost advisory tonight, not planting the garden after all. Looks like it'll be tomorrow.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Was out at the big garden yesterday transplanting strawberries. It was a little wet to till. Buddy has 100 tomato plants ready to go in - yep, I said a 100!!! He claims last year there wasn't enough with 60 He wants to send some down to TN to some elderly family.

Fishman - our strawberries look like they need more time; loads of flowers and some small berries, but not quite ready. The Tenn Beauty's are the closest - wine supplies are ready

Buddy on Cherokee Lake down in TN is already eating shortcake with his berries - he called to rub it in Saturday.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've started eattin'em too


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Ours is about 50'x100' Last year we cut back from 100 tomato plants to 75 with 5 different varieties. Silver Queen sweet corn, 5 different varieties of pepper, 4 varieties of beans, squash, potatos, eggplants cabbage, lettuce, onions, cucumbers, all that stuff. 
People think I am weird as I don't eat plant matter for the most part. I just eat the corn and tomato sauce.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm in the gardening business as well. It sure saves on the grocery bill. Last year we had 56 tomatoes out with all the other usual veggies. We canned 260 quarts for the pantry and also froze some. Right now, we've been enjoying fresh rhubarb pie and asparagus fixed a bunch of different ways. MMMMMM.....good! 

How many have kids that come back home to shop in Mom & Dad's pantry? Last night we were talking about putting a small grocery cart and a cash register next to ours so they could get from the pantry to the freezer easier. LOL. Seriously, it's great to be able to help with the rest of the family's groceries too. 

Scott


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn Lewzer! That's a sweet garden and nice pickins! How do you keep the weeds from taking over? That's my big problem.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

My garden is the normal neighborhood size 30'x50'

4 varieties of tomatoes and peppers
zucchini, acorn squash
water melon
Brussel sprouts
onions

This year I installed a drip irrigation system,if it doesn't pay for
itself this year it will by next year. Have it set up to water each plant
@ 1 gallon per hour so when I do need to water it will only be 85 gallons
and I won't be watering the weeds anymore.(so far so good)

As for weeding I have found that a scuffle or stirrup hoe works 
the best for me,very quick and easy, you don't have to bend 
over as much.


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I've seen a stirrup hoe before. I'll have to look for one and try it. That's what kills me is having to bend over while hoeing.


----------

